# FIXTURE AND FITMENTS



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

During the winter mnths when walking do any of you use ice spikes fitted to your shanks they seem handy in slippery ice conditions and you can fold them back when you dont need them

Theres lote of different fixtures and fit ments here for stick making and know many of you use fitments adapted from the adapted plummers merchants

When you go hill walking do you use a alpine spike there hand on rocky and loose gravel

I just use heavy duty brass ferules and i am not keen on the rubber ferules they always look clumsy ,i suppose there pratical and do give good grip

, but what elese do you use ?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Living along the gulf coast most people use the hiking sticks or canes on the side walk so the rubber tips are the tips I use the most of. How ever I have done some sticks for people who are use them in the woods. I have used a number of different tips, these are the ones I show people that want more than a rubber tip. I have done a number of the one with the spike and rubber tip. Some think it is a self defense tip. I try and point out in a emergency you are not going to have time to unscrew the tip. But they seem to like to think they can. I get them from Tree Line carving in Utah.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a few fitments

ice grip














alpine spike ithe rubber furule








ready made blanks to purchase from one of my sources ,although i never buy blanks always meke everything myself








Bone collar








few of my own fiments (fitting a brass ferule)


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's a copper pipe fitting, an ordinary rubber chair leg tip, and a hard rubber threaded tip made for a composite trekking pole:

http://walkingstickforum.com/gallery/image/368-shillelagh-style-birch/

As simple as it gets, this what my wife wanted:

http://walkingstickforum.com/gallery/image/194-for-my-wife-3/

Another simple ferrule and tip on my daughter-in-law's stick:

http://walkingstickforum.com/gallery/image/255-daughter-in-law-3-of-3/

A ferrule and tip purchased from Veritas. Their rubber tip is soft and quickly wears out. This is my son's stick:

http://walkingstickforum.com/gallery/image/262-short-stick-tip/

Homemade, store-bought, or a combination, some sticks look better with the really nice, formal brass ferrules you can buy. Some sticks are more rustic, and in my opinion look better with just a copper, bronze, or brass pipe fitting from the hardware store.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I do like it when people use there own ideas on anything it really dosnt matter that you like it or not , something useful always pops and this is a good example ,

My own ferules i find as wife says are noisey when walking along a path ,i dont mind the noise it makes ,so 1st glued a door enclosure on it ( one of those things that cushions the cuboard doors ,dont know what there called having a senior moment.).The point being it didnt last long so had a old rubber door mat very think piece of rubber glued that to it.lasted a bit longer .i will look at some fitments for furniture and try them

My wife though is the only person who mentioned it.but i do think it does give more grip on paths, although they are made for country walking down bridal paths etc


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

For me one of the most important peices for a stick is some lime wood ,without it it wouldnt have a decorative top .this topper is only limited by our own imagination and offers endless scope both in size and shape .

Also the threaeded rod i use to attache it along with epoxy resin .With this i would find stickmaking quite dull as it allows me to improve my carving and imaginationit.It allso gives the stick characture as there are endless images out there to feed the imgination.allowing individuallity


----------

